# Key west



## dhunt09 (Mar 23, 2003)

Anyone have any recommendations for a backcountry fishing guide in Key West? I'm going in July for the first time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelhead_30 (Oct 17, 2003)

dhunt09 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a backcountry fishing guide in Key West? I'm going in July for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Send me an email. I'm on big pine and I run backcountry charters. 
[email protected]


----------

